# TC55da Blown?



## dennis81784 (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a 2005 TC55da w/ ehss, just had the motor rebuilt maybe 20 hrs ago, and now when i start it black smoke starts pouring of the exhaust. Also when revved up makes a clancking noise sounding like in the top of the block. Any suggestions, checked oil and was level. changed fuel filter just in case maybe could have been water in the fuel, cleaned out air filter. Cranks right up but like i said blowing out black smoke. Appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Black smoke indicates unburned fuel in the engine's exhaust. Can be caused by one/more of the faults listed below: 

1 Low Fuel Pressure (can be caused by air-lock)
2 Faulty Diesel Injectors
3 Faulty High Pressure Pump
4 Air Intake Restriction
5 Turbo Waste Gate Problem
6 Injector Blow By-Seat Leaking
7 Injector Wiring harness problem. 

Most likely a turbo or injection problem, but with only 20 hours on the rebuild, I'd take it back to the rebuilder - just in case there is a problem with the rebuild.


----------

